# Rayshot's magnetic BB Pouches



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I recently got a few BB pouches made up by our own Rayshot. At last years tournament,Ray Priest had sent along some magnetic pouches with all the other goodies he always sends. Rayshot got a few and really took to them. They are wonderful for shooting little BB's. I never really tried them but between Torstens high speeds with small ammo and Ray's own comments on the fun he was having with the BB's I figured let's try them. I rigged up a frame with a single thin tube and magnetic pouch (thanks Rayshot). I have a few small bags of some 3/16" steel balls,so tomorrow we'll let them fly. Something different-should be fun! Flatband


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

That's a sweet fork to be using for a BB shooter, makes mine looks like a poor third cousin from the other side of the tracks








Have fun shooting FB, I don't know what it is but I really enjoy shooting small ammo...


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi Harp, yeah, Ray said the same thing. He loves shooting the little stuff. Another very nice thing is that you get a break from the harder pulling stuff. This single tube can be pulled with a pinky and it still goes good! I'll let you know how I do. Flatband


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Do you guys shoot regular bb's? Like the ones you put in an air rifle? Sounds like fun! and cheap ammo.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I use .177 daisy BB's, that was all Wally World had. also shot some .20 cal. lead pellets frpm my Sheridan air rifle, packs more of a punch but too expensive.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I love shooting the .177 BBs too.

In Walmart I am getting 6000 for less than 10 US dollars. I started shooting the bbs because sometimes I wanted something cheap enough that I wouldn't go broke not catching the ammo. I can easily shoot 100-200 BBs if target shooting.

I have various targets that aren't visible to the neighbors, at different distances and to set up catchboxes for all is a hassel and it can be unsightly from the neighbors view. So BBs were the answer.

Just had a bunch of friends over last weekend and some slingshots set up for BBs. The teenagers loved it even the girls. A few adults took to shooting some. Good fun.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Flatband said:


> I recently got a few BB pouches made up by our own Rayshot. At last years tournament,Ray Priest had sent along some magnetic pouches with all the other goodies he always sends. Rayshot got a few and really took to them. They are wonderful for shooting little BB's. I never really tried them but between Torstens high speeds with small ammo and Ray's own comments on the fun he was having with the BB's I figured let's try them. I rigged up a frame with a single thin tube and magnetic pouch (thanks Rayshot). I have a few small bags of some 3/16" steel balls,so tomorrow we'll let them fly. Something different-should be fun! Flatband


Thanks Gary for mentioning these pouches.

I am making many of these and still giving them trial tests to be sure they are consistent enough to sell. It appears they are. These are the ones that will be paired with the slingshots in the post "Preview for slingshots to go on sale here is the link My link. I gave a couple to Perry (A+ slingshots) and Dan (ZDP189) to give me feedback. Not a vendor yet. Soon though.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

BB's are awesome! I put some small 1745 tubes with a tiny pouch on the Saunders Hawk and it shoots awesome. I did however have a few shots come back at me ... my pouch may be too small. I have a fat lip. No ones fult but my own.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

RecurveMaster said:


> BB's are awesome! I put some small 1745 tubes with a tiny pouch on the Saunders Hawk and it shoots awesome. I did however have a few shots come back at me ... my pouch may be too small. I have a fat lip. No ones fult but my own.


I haven't had one come back on me with my pouches and tubes, sorry about the fat lip. Bummer!! I have shot 10,000+. I know cause I have exhausted a 6000 and 4000 container plus, a couple to three hundred I collect in one gathering with a very strong magnet, and have gathered 3 times.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> BB's are awesome! I put some small 1745 tubes with a tiny pouch on the Saunders Hawk and it shoots awesome. I did however have a few shots come back at me ... my pouch may be too small. I have a fat lip. No ones fult but my own.


I haven't had one come back on me with my pouches and tubes, sorry about the fat lip. Bummer!! I have shot 10,000+. I know cause I have exhausted a 6000 and 4000 container plus a couple to three I collect with a heavy magnet at one gathering and have gathered 3 times.
[/quote]

It was a design flaw on my part. I made my pouch too small.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Making a bigger pouch fixed the problem. I need to get leather that is rough on both sides. Unless you sell your pouches?


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I like the quarter inch steel cuz I can feel it in the pouch when I squezze it. I also like to shoot the occasional garbonzo bean. Yeehaa!


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Glad to know I'm not the only one with a bag of beans in my slinghshot drawer


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

dgui said:


> I like the quarter inch steel cuz I can feel it in the pouch when I squezze it. I also like to shoot the occasional garbonzo bean. Yeehaa!


Yes I too like the 1/4 steel and these pouches are perfect for the 1/4 too. 3/8 work but I like a little more zip when using 3/8. If I was to shoot 3/8 with my magnetized pouch I would make the pouch bigger.

The whole design and purpose of these pouches is to make shooting BBS easier and fun. The 3/8 is pretty easy to load and center without a magnet but helps there too.

The magnet makes it pleasurably easy to put the bb in the pouch (auto centering), especially with big fingers. I have found without the magnet my fingers can get a somewhat sticky/tacky feel after shooting a while (especially the warmer or humid it is outside)and loading is more of an effort so the magnet eliminates that issue too.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

It's a great idea Rayshot, I know loading is the hardest part of shooting BB's for me, I end up with more on the ground than in the pouch....Actually Flatband sent me a very small double pocket pouch that works great as long as my hand is steady but a magnet would sure be handy when it's not.


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

This is a very good idea, I forget which company makes them but when I went to get a production slingshot from Canadian tire and it came with a magnet pouch, Worked well with 1/4 and 3/8 steel but came apart easily and ended up flinging the magnet away









These pouches look much more solid.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

They are. Of course with anything there is always the possibility of defect at some time.


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> They are. Of course with anything there is always the possibility of defect at some time.


Even with a slight defect im sure your pouch would long outlast the crappy production pouch anyway!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

BB shooters are a blast!!!! I like Ray's pouch. They are well made and work great!! I am partial to flatbands myself, so I took the extra unfinished pouch Ray provided me and made up a set with my BB Shooter tapered bands, and fitted them on my little "Derringer". It performed well and I think it would be of particular interest to, and help for, those who love to shoot BB's but have a problem "fiddlin'" with their minuscule size.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

A+ Slingshots said:


> BB shooters are a blast!!!! I like Ray's pouch. They are well made and work great!! I am partial to flatbands myself, so I took the extra unfinished pouch Ray provided me and made up a set with my BB Shooter tapered bands, and fitted them on my little "Derringer". It performed well and I think it would be of particular interest to, and help for, those who love to shoot BB's but have a problem "fiddlin'" with their minuscule size.


Thanks Perry,

I will be paying to be a vendor within the next day or so.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Well we had a lot of fun with that little set-up for BB's! I took the single tube set-up that Ray made ,got me a soda can and went to work. The little BB's went right into the can and with this easy draw,a person could shoot them all day and not get tired. The difficult part for me was seeing the little buggers and trying to adjust my aim accordingly. I shot 3/16" steel ammo and the pouch worked great. Nice work Ray and thanks Bud! Flatband


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

A+ Slingshots said:


> BB shooters are a blast!!!! I like Ray's pouch. They are well made and work great!! I am partial to flatbands myself, so I took the extra unfinished pouch Ray provided me and made up a set with my BB Shooter tapered bands, and fitted them on my little "Derringer". It performed well and I think it would be of particular interest to, and help for, those who love to shoot BB's but have a problem "fiddlin'" with their minuscule size.


I tried with both the chinese tubes and small strips of thera gold on the Saunders Hawk. I agree that the flats shoot the bb's faster.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

RecurveMaster said:


> BB shooters are a blast!!!! I like Ray's pouch. They are well made and work great!! I am partial to flatbands myself, so I took the extra unfinished pouch Ray provided me and made up a set with my BB Shooter tapered bands, and fitted them on my little "Derringer". It performed well and I think it would be of particular interest to, and help for, those who love to shoot BB's but have a problem "fiddlin'" with their minuscule size.


I tried with both the chinese tubes and small strips of thera gold on the Saunders Hawk. I agree that the flats shoot the bb's faster.
[/quote]

I agree!!

I put thera gold 5/16 (approx) tapered a bit and it was faster for sure. I went to the tubes out of lazyness not wanting to reband the pouches so often. Love the bands on them!!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I'd like to get some of these pouches... I have a few ideas for some nice bb shooters and these pouches might be just the ticket to make them extra special.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> I'd like to get some of these pouches... I have a few ideas for some nice bb shooters and these pouches might be just the ticket to make them extra special.


Hey Bill, I have PMed Aaron to be a vendor so I will be able to sell to members my pouches and what cattys I have on hand. The difficult part is I am not sure what price point to set the pouches at to make it worth while to make them. I will figure it out Tues. Wed. at the latest.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I am adding to my batch of pouches today to prepare for the future days when I am busier. You guys will enjoy these. Price will posted soon.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

These are 12mm x 66mm (1/2 x 2 5/8)

I actually make them narrower for my self but added some width for longevity, for selling or giving away. They are now for sale. Find them and my cattys in the vendor forum. I may not be set up in the vendor section when you check but PM me if interested.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks again Gary for the Magnetized pouch plug. They are now posted in the vendor section.


----------



## Chugosh (Feb 9, 2010)

The derringer set up is a real nifty illustration of the pouch, and the idea is intriguing. I just don't know if I can see shot so small.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Try the 1/4 inch and 5/16 inch steel shot. Both of these work terrific and you can see them much easier.


----------

